# Lindsay Lohan machts für lau



## krawutz (13 Jan. 2013)

Lindsay Lohan wird leistungsgerecht bezahlt : Für ihre Mitwirkung in dem Film "The Canyons" wird sie pro Drehtag 75 Dollar bekommen. Darüberhinaus soll sie an den Einnahmen beteiligt sein. Ob der Film in die Kinos kommt, ist noch nicht entschieden.
:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (13 Jan. 2013)

mehr ist sie auch nicht wert


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Jan. 2013)

Hmm 75 Dollar pro Tag könnt ich mir auch leisten. Was bekommt man denn da von ihr? ;-)


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Jan. 2013)

Bisher muss sie für dieses Geld nur Sex mimen. Wenn sie jedoch so weitermacht dann bleibt es irgendwann nicht mehr nur beim mimen!


----------

